# Pine Burl Slim-line



## Ravenbsp (Feb 23, 2006)

This is a wonderful forum.  As a new-comer to IAP I appreciate the feeling of support for both the newbie and veteran penturners.  I am posting this new pen for all of those who might feel the need to vent after a bad day at work, just watched a beautiful piece of burl explode off your lathe after thinking "I really should sharpen this tool real quick", etc.  Feel free to criticize my latest project just because sometimes it just feels good to wig-out!  [}][}][}]

This project was inspired by a piece of beautiful fast growth farm grown pine I found split from a brand new pallete of equipment at work, yes I did get this past security with only minor bribing..  I especially like the "Knotty Burl" near the endcap.  The finial is non-standard to the original kit, it consists of a zinc plated hex-bolt take from said pallete.  The center band is a custom crafted copper piece taken from the side-walk near my neighbor's house.  Its preparation included careful removal a red plastic outer covering with a utility knife followed by a careful but of inlay work around the center of the balnk.  I plan to auction this pen off on Ebay (reserve of $75.00).









Just a note, I am in no way denigrating the phenomenal work that I see here by expert crafts-people, nor poking fun at beginners who are brave enough to post their efforts for both adjulatiion, support, and positive critique.  Its all meant in the spirit of good fun.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice placement of the knot? LOL Copper looks good?
I would highly recommend getting another saw blade. It looks like it's destroying the wood. I see a little cracking already so it may be hard to sell.
[][]


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 23, 2006)

It was partially cut when I found it.  I just kicked it with the heel of my hiking boot to liberate this fine specimen.  I'm going for a "rustic" look here.  A niche market I know, but I have faith.  []


----------



## airrat (Feb 23, 2006)

Your centerband is a little off, did you try to get it engraved under the centerband?[]


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom, you're right!  But anything I do now would destroy the finish...[V][V][V][]


----------



## pete00 (Feb 23, 2006)

not bad bryan.

oh by the way i signed you up to take my spot for the therapy group.
Looks like you need it more than me.....[][][]


----------



## Sidro55 (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice alignment on the upper and lower. lol

Sid


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 23, 2006)

Practically seemless, eh?  the chalenge was getting the 6 grains in the blank to line-up just right.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL....[]


----------



## angboy (Feb 23, 2006)

Gosh, where's that critiques forum when you need it??? Maybe it could be opened back up just for this one special pen?

First, I don't really like the pen kit choice on this pen. The gold (at least that's what color I think the kit is?) just seems to blend too much with the color of the wood- and it clashes with the copper colored centerband. I say more attention to colors would have helped! Maybe all copper, or the copper centerband with a satin red slimline kit? That would look coordinated but kind of funky!

B, I think you pushed your blank in a little crooked. It doesn't sit completely flush with the nib and the cap.

Next, a little more sanding might have been a good idea!

And IV, I think you may need a little practice on your photography skills! The split color of the background draw one's eye away from the pen and to the background, which isn't the subject of the photo!

I hope you find my criticms constructive![][]

[}][}][][]


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 23, 2006)

Bryan flees the discussion board with tears rolling down his bewildered and betrayed face....[)][]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 23, 2006)

That ain't no Burl

This is Burl!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 23, 2006)

Ante up the $75.00 reserve bid, methinks that is way below the market value of such a beautiful speci-pen.[]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ist me or does it look like the barrels are slightly proud of the fittings. You may have to work on that. Dang newbies.[]


----------



## Bob A (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice!  You gonna offer up some blanks for sale?


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 23, 2006)

> Very nice! You gonna offer up some blanks for sale?



Sure, I'll wear my boots to work again and see if I can kick apart another palette.  Broken toes WILL factor into the final cost of the blanks. []


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 23, 2006)

Might have to start looking at some pallets that is some finely figured wood.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 23, 2006)

Isn't this a copy of that "lonely singles" pen?  You know, for people who are pining away for a mate?  Well, maybe knot.  I know, I'm a real block head.  If I buy it, can I wire the funds to you?  Uh oh, Bryan's knocking at my door, I'd better bolt.
Rob


----------



## airrat (Feb 23, 2006)

wont fit on your pallet BigRob?


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom,
Now that's just sappy.  (I already used up all of the good ones I could think of)
Rob


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh, I needed it.

jim


----------



## Jcraigg (Feb 24, 2006)

What Finish did you use ? CA, Lacquer, Enduro ? It looks Natural


----------



## gerryr (Feb 24, 2006)

Bryan, you are a twisted individual.[]  But we need a few more around here.[][]  This might, I only said might, be better than a pickle pen[:0], no offense Ron.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Will you be providing gloves with the pen to avoid spilinters. I like the size of it just to fit nicely into a shirt pocket, a bit concerned about the shape of the pen, could be tricky to hold. [][][][][]   LOL


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Who needs gloves when your fingers are always covered in CA?[]


----------



## Dario (Feb 24, 2006)

This one will surely not roll away....great design idea!  LOL


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 24, 2006)

I think a tutorial on how to turn a square pen is in order!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 25, 2006)

I relly cant tell if the craftsmanship is correct, there is a block of wood with wire blocking the photo of the pen. Please repost.


----------



## scubaman (Feb 25, 2006)

Lest you think you invented a new style...  Jay Pickens did 'Big Mike' about 3 years ago.  It addressed the problem of a pen rolling off the desk too easily.



<br />

Of course he didn't have a centerband - he was known as Mr. No-CB at the time [8D]

Hope you don't mind sharing old memories, Jay []


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rich,
I guess this was before my time.  I'm tempted to put a nib on top of a big burl, but I think I'll stop here.  Hope you're doing well.
Rob


----------



## angboy (Feb 25, 2006)

It looks to me like "Big Mike" has a clicker mechanism on the top, like Randy has been looking for and trying to find the best one of. I think Big Mike might just be what he's looking for!!!

As for the centerband, I like Bryan's pen better, it has that centerband to break it up and softene it in the middle, giving it a nice feminine hourglass sort of shape! [:X]


----------



## knottyharry (Feb 25, 2006)

I like it Bryan....Started my day out right.

Ron,
Exactly how far is Drums from Wilkes-Barre?
Can you give me directions?
Harry


----------

